# signs of a bad hall effect sensor



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

I think my hall sensor is bad. Sometimes the car will be fine, plenty of power, then I will feel a slight miss and the CEL will come on and there will be no power, if I accelerate hard, around 4,000 RPM the power comes back. Sometimes the CEL will go off all by itself and the car will run fine, then it will come on again and run bad.
I sprayed some carb cleaner under the dist cap and went for a ride, the CEL didn't come on for like 25 miles, when it finally did come on I pulled over and sprayed more cleaner under the dist cap, and it was fine again, for another 15 miles or so then it came back.
I have no way to check the CEL code, my 95 won't blink the code and the local shop doesn't have the right adaptor for his scan tool.
So what do you guys think, sound like the hall sensor????????


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: signs of a bad hall effect sensor (dondiesel444)*

It happended to me and that sounds just like my experince with driving with that problem. Buy a good used one and give it a try. Or get one for $75.00 from: 1-800-VW-Parts in NY.


----------



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: signs of a bad hall effect sensor (manyDUBs)*

thanks a lot!! I have a new (rebuilt) dist. coming from NAPA in the morning. I called alocal junkyard and they wanted $75 for a used one, I got the one from NAPA for $80. I know those guys at 1-800-vwparts, I sold them my 87 GTI for parts, they screwed me on the price so I am still kinda bitter towards them, but when I finally save up enough $ for a tranny, I will get it from them.
just curious, anybody else have symptons like I described and it turn out to be the hall sensor??


----------



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

anyone else??


----------



## Nateonator (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (dondiesel444)*

yeah that sounds like a problem i have with my jetta... light comes on and off randomly (usually under high rpms) and it goes away by itself. but when its on, my car seems to studder or lack some umph. but im afraid i dont know what a hall sensor is. please inform and maybe i can help u out some more


----------



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Nateonator)*

the hall sensor is inside the distributor, it is repacable, but it's eaiser just to replace the distributor.
I actually replaced my distributor yesterday, so far I've driven around I'd say 50 miles and it has been fine, NO CEL!! but it's too sooon to tell, I'll have to put some more miles on before I know for sure.


----------



## Jaydisco (Oct 17, 2012)

*Conclusion...*

What was the conclusion.... I've been chasing the same problem... My car now has vr6 injectors , blaster coil and msd 6al digi box new map sensor tps engine harness timing belt cap rotor plug wires plugs etc. etc. and still this problem persists soo it would help a ton to know how your problem turned out!!!!!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Jaydisco said:


> What was the conclusion.... I've been chasing the same problem... My car now has vr6 injectors , blaster coil and msd 6al digi box new map sensor tps engine harness timing belt cap rotor plug wires plugs etc. etc. and still this problem persists soo it would help a ton to know how your problem turned out!!!!!


Resurrecting a decade-old thread is never win. Plus, this user hasn't even been online here in months.

See your own thread.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Or you could just read the codes to find out what the issue is. And VR6 injectors are not going to do anything other than cause problems without a specific tune to account for them.


----------

